# Phone screen broken, need access.



## TechUser24562 (Aug 31, 2020)

My old Oneplus 3 fell and now the screen is black and the touchscreen also doesn't work anymore. I don't care that much for the phone anymore but I need to access either my steam authenticator or my notes, where my steam authenticator recovery code is saved. I've been looking at mirroring programs to mirror my android onto PC, but they all have a popup on the phone that you need to accept first. USB debugging also isn't on on the phone. Is there a way to acces the data on the phone or to mirror the screen on PC without needing to click anything on the phone screen?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Get the new phone in person and have Tech download SIM Card contents.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I can help you but honestly the request seems a little sketchy to me, so I'm going to hold back... If any other Mod is able to vet the request, I'll share some recommendations..


----------



## TechUser24562 (Aug 31, 2020)

tristar said:


> I can help you but honestly the request seems a little sketchy to me, so I'm going to hold back... If any other Mod is able to vet the request, I'll share some recommendations..


Ye I can see how it could be considered sketchy, not sure how to prove it isn't.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Was it Google Notes? If so and you had a Google account, you can logon to your Google account and see your notes from any browser.


----------



## TechUser24562 (Aug 31, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Was it Google Notes? If so and you had a Google account, you can logon to your Google account and see your notes from any browser.


No sadly not, it was Mynotes. The notes app from Oneplus.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry, I've never used it. Assuming from your response, it doesn't sync to the cloud like Google Notes?


----------



## TechUser24562 (Aug 31, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Sorry, I've never used it. Assuming from your response, it doesn't sync to the cloud like Google Notes?


No it doesn't sadly. I've tried mirroring my screen onto PC, because then i could just do my lock screen code via PC to access the phone, but for all of those mirroring programs you need to have USB debugging enabled.


----------



## mbuenavides (Jul 20, 2020)

If you don't care about the price that you have to pay then go have it checked by a cellphone technician or bring it to the dealer store. Some smartphones nowadays allow you to store documents and other stuff in a new device considering the fact that it comes from the same brand and you created an account to back it up.


----------



## Sabazios (Sep 1, 2020)

Get the new phone in person and have Tech download SIM Card contents.


----------



## barry240 (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe you can access a couple of files if you plug the phone into a computer. Don't know if it will work but i can acess at least a couple of pictures this way


----------

